# ADHD and not food motivated



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby is a laid back couch potato at home, but have someone visit or go for a walk or class and he is out of control. 

He simply cannot hold still, for grooming, training any thing. He is all ready to try and he does try but after a couple of minutes he starts to vibrate then the feet start to dance and the wiggles set in so I stop and let he get it out of his system and we start again. I can't stop it and instead of getting frustrated I "go with the flow". My problem is in class. He will not take treats (never has been interested in food from 8 weeks). It doesn't matter what it is he just wants to visit the other dogs and people.

We continue to try and we work gently - but he is big (92 trim pounds) so I have to be careful he doesn't knock me over or pull away. He also gets very excited at class and anxious (drool everywhere) I have tried anti anxiety tablets and they have helped a little, he took some treats the last class. Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas to help get him to focus so he can learn? I am not giving up but right now I am fresh out of new ideas. He is 3 years old and a real love (Moma's boy)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What sort of treats does he like? Does he like toys? You can always use toys as a motivator. You can also take treats and 'animate' them by throwing them around so they roll across the floor in a toyish fashion. If he is still uninterested grab for it really fast like he just gave up something really good.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

We've tried everything with treats, keeping some cheese in my mouth will sometimes get his attention. He just doesn't care that much about food.

Now toys, he will ignore just about anything accept his ball and that was a disaster too. He was "so" focused on the ball he wouldn't do anything but try to grab it, I held it up and 92 lbs. came hurtling at me. Any where near eye mouth level and he is 100% after it, hide it and he will do nothing but try to find it. 

Some one suggested a pinch collar but he is so soft I think he would shut down. 

Thank you so much for responding I was getting afraid he was hopeless.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Are you feeding him before class? Depending on what time class is you should skip his dinner, and reduce or skip his breakfast too. Try hand feeding him his dinner. We had the same issue with Tucker on walks. I could not get him to take a treat which made it impossible to reward him for walking nicely. Our trainer said to hand feed him his dinner during walks. Did not take him long to realize that if he did not eat during our walks, he would not eat at all. We do not do it anymore, but he learned to be receptive to treats on walks. Also, make sure you have some treats he has never seen before for class.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Does he eat dinner? What is his feeding schedule like? Have you tried canned food? Cat kibbles? cut up hamburger or steak bits? Does he eat any type of treat bits at home? Or is he only refusing food in public?

Feed all meals through training or food toys. If he looses interest in the toy, pick it up after about 10 minutes. If he's not eating food from you, put it away until next meal. 

What is his exercise schedule like? How often does he get off-property leash walks?

Have you found a clicker training class? A good clicker trainer would be able to show you how to use the toy as a reinforcer. The higher value the reinforcer the better for most training!

What are the "anti-anxiety tablets"? How long was/is he on those?

Training can be hard until you learn to control the reinforcers! If it helps...there's only a handful of diagnosed-equivalent ADHD dogs in the country.... so it's not likely you have one! And especially because you say he sleeps at home!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Do you bring a variety of treats? For example, when I am training I might bring a sample of steak, chicken, liver and cheese. The steak, chicken and liver are usually baked with garlic. 

If he cannot play or eat in class, move him out of the class - just a few feet away may make a huge difference. And he can slowly be moved closer and gradually into the class. i also sometimes step away from the class to play a vigorous game of tug or allow her to jump up on me for attention.

My Towhee is a wiggle-butt and I have had to take her through a few family manner classes before attempting an actual obedience class - she needed to learn her basic manners in a less active environment while being re-inforced for proper greeting and slowly learning to ignore the other dogs and still at times she needs massaging to calm her down and to begin to focus.

A final thing - my favorite leash for training is a short leather lead. They protect your hands, have enough give to protect your dog and are short enough to give you a bit more control since they don't need to be folded or wrapped.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby eats 3.5 hours before class, he gets a light meal. I don't like to skip because he will vomit bile if his stomach is empty. I have tried not feeding him before class and he still has no interest in treats. I hand feed him sometimes in the am if he refuses to eat, this is because he has thrown up and is a little queasy. This doesn't happen often but he is sensitive.

I have tried all kinds treats, chicken, turkey, steak, cheese, training treat of all kinds. He won't take a treat outside of the house accept the back yard and then sometimes when working he refuses the treat. He will not take a treat or food while walking.

I don't walk him often and I need to change that. He walks rather well now and is fairly polite when he sees another dog or person (doesn't pull out of control anymore). This cannot be said of class. He is so focused on the other dogs and people that I sometimes "disappear".

He may take to clicker training at home but I tried once in class and he looked a few times but then went back to trying to socialize with the other dogs.

I give him 2 Ultra-Calm tablets (Dr. Foster & Smith) ~ 2-3 hours before class. I tried him on Composure soft chews but they make him anxious. They do help a little, he will take the occasional treat (cut up pupperoni or cheddar cheese). That is the only treats I have been able to get him to accept.

I use a 6 ft. leather lead. I am looking for a shorter one - I thought it would would work better. 

I have tried to take him out of the ring and even outside but he only is focused on getting back with everyone else. I find that a lot of pets and praise when he focuses on me and does what I ask him works for a brief moment. 

He is such a happy go lucky chap and I know he just wants to be Mr. Congeniality. I don't expect him to be the next obedience champion just a polite guy. I am not giving up on him, we will keep going to class.

Thanks for your thoughts and ideas. I guess I just needed a boost not to give up on him, he does love going to class.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

You can do it! Horray! 

It sounds like he's a bit over aroused in the class setting. Have you heard of the book "control unleashed" by Leslie McDevitt? Working on those exercises first in the house, then backyard, then front yard, then class might be a good way to go. There's a yahoo group (now closed) but you may be able to read the archives. 

Your boy sounds like he's over threshold at class ...and it's not the best learning environment for him at this time. Focusing on working more in the house and in the backyard at a level he is succesfull at...and then gradually trying more interesting environments might be a good way to go.

Regular off property leash walks, even if it's just at quiet times, will be beneficial. When he's so used to being in the same locations...anything else is exciting...and then class! With all those people! All those dogs! All those smells! It's just way too much excitement for him. Not eating will be a good indicator for you that he is over threshold.

You can do it!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks RedDogs, there are times I really need the encouragement with him. He is such a love and wants so much to please I feel bad that I am not getting through to him. 

I will give your suggestion a try, back off from class and take it a little slower with him. Overstimulated is exactly what he is, I didn't recognize it until your post. I am attending a Sylvia Bishop workshop in April and I think I will be bringing Darby to it for at least part of it anyway. Until then we are going to walk no more excuses, we are walking.... everywhere.


----------

